# Anti Gun Wackos at it Again in NYS



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

*ANti-Gun Wackos - Lose Again*

To follow is an update from the NRA-ILA on the recent happenings in NYS

NEW YORK UPDATE

Law-abiding gun owners prevailed in Albany on Wednesday during a special session called by Governor Pataki (R). During the session, lawmakers passed legislation that focused on illegal gun trafficking and crimes against police officers. Assembly Speaker Sheldon Silver’s (D-64) shameless attempts to use this opportunity to go after legal gun owners and to put legitimate licensed gun dealers out of business failed this time, but he has vowed to bring his anti-gun proposals back when the legislature goes into regular session in early January. In fact, a December 22, New York Times article quotes Mr. Silver as saying, "Our job is not finished. While we have locked the front door on gun traffickers, the NRA’s influence in Albany keeps the back door open." 

It is critical that NRA members remain vigilant. We urge you to contact your lawmakers to thank them for keeping the focus where it belongs—on the criminals. You should also remind them that NRA is acting as a voice for the thousands upon thousands of law-abiding gun owners, hunters, and sportsmen in New York State that are members of our organization. Speaker Silver’s insinuation that those lawmakers who don’t go along with him are doing the NRA’s bidding is just plain wrong. They are acting on the will of the people who elected them. Assemblymembers can be reached at (518) 455-4100, and State Senators can be reached at (518) 455-2800.


A LOOK AT THE STATES

(****For all of the action items below, you can find contact information for your legislators by using the "Write Your Representatives" tool at www.NRAILA.org. As always, thank you for your support.****)

NEW YORK: In response to a recent "investigative" story done by local NBC affiliate I-Team 10 in Rochester that revealed that a number of hunting licenses have been issued to convicted felons over the past decade, State Senator Michael Nozzolio (R-54) indicated he might be introducing legislation to remedy the problem by requiring criminal background checks for all hunting license applicants. Apparently, when I-Team 10 did their misleading investigation, they failed to uncover and report the fact that there are many people who have hunting licenses who do not possess or use firearms. For example, in New York State it is necessary to obtain a big game hunting license prior to obtaining a bow hunting permit. After careful review of the issue, Senator Nozzolio has contacted NRA and has stated he does not plan to introduce new legislation on this subject and believes that the challenge of keeping firearms out of the hands of felons can be met by enforcement of federal law. We commend Senator Nozzolio’s efforts to thoroughly analyze the issue before taking any action and we encourage members to contact Senator Nozzolio at (315) 568-9816 to let him know that we appreciated his attention to the matter. 

Jay Rusnock
NRA Field Rep Upstate NY
845-298-7233


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Silver sounds like a turkey. probably An ACLU member. These people no longer can be seen as ignorant pillow headed liberals who honestly believe the false claim that gun control= crime control. These people have to be called for what they are-criminal enablers who hate honest people being able to shoot their constituents


----------

